# india online dealers experiences



## storm (Mar 5, 2011)

hi guys

there are a lot of online shops which sell technological products. plz use this thread to share ur experiences with them. let us know who are gud and which are bad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

Flipkart.com is great.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

TheITWares - good experience with them.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

nextworld.in just rocks for games


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

TheITWares - Fast shipping. Excellent Packing. Awesome price. But disappointed that they sent faulty ram. . But they assured me RMA. 

Lynx-India - Fast shipping, Excellent packing. But now a days the c/o Mr Amarbir has gone nuts. So not recommended anymore.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I had good experience with Theitdepot.


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2011)

Flipkart.com is excellent. Plenty of good experiences with them. Even when things did not go too well, I was impressed by customer service. 

TheITWares is good too.
mediahome.in is also good.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2011)

Krow said:


> mediahome.in is also good.


any experience?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 7, 2011)

nice thread


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

So newer & newer Ebay alternatives are cropping up pretty fast in India.

I request members to post actual experiences in a good format. 



> Mention:
> 
> 1. Name & type of product (including model no.)
> 2. The Site from where you purchased the product
> ...



I request the mods to move this thread to *Buying Advice* Section & make it sticky there. It will help a lot.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

ico said:


> any experience?



Site: mediahome.in
Ordered 2x Delta AFB1212HHE 120 CFM fans. At that time they were not available with anyone else in India. Rs. 550 each. Today you can get them for Rs. 350.

Excellent packaging (not pretty, but sturdy)
Transferred money on day 1 and received package on day 2.
Product working well. Performance fans, performing exceptionally well.
Satisfaction: 9/10
Recommended.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 18, 2011)

homeshop18.com is great. I bought a Vacuum Cleaner from there. Packaging and product quality is excellent. Plus they offers cash on delivery for most products.


----------



## sparx (Apr 5, 2011)

*Mediahome is fraud*

I had ordered for Razer DeathAdder and SteelSeries Qck mini from Mediahome.
First of all i don't get any email feedback from them, only system generated messages, for all query i have to call them.
Then i had trouble confirming the payment, it took 3 days to confirm a Bank Transfer!! Ok then they said payment is confirmed after calling them 3 times a day. Next i asked them to provide me the tracking no. for shipment, they take 2 days and several calls to provide me that.
NEXT the tracking id doesn't work, the website says it doesn't exist. I call them back and they say "Yes Yes we are looking into the matter, we will call you back" I have to hear this same dialogue everytime i call, but they never call me back. Then when i call them, they say we have sent you a mail check it, but the fact is that i never receive any of their mail other than the initial system generated mails. This has happened several times. Which mail are they talking about? E-mail or post mail??

Its has been 12 days since i placed the order and i still have not received the package, i will try two more days, if all things fail i have to sue them.

Mediahome is FRAUD


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2011)

^^
PM me your deal details I will get in touch with a rep of his company.



sparx said:


> I had ordered for Razer DeathAdder and SteelSeries Qck mini from Mediahome.
> First of all i don't get any email feedback from them, only system generated messages, for all query i have to call them.
> Then i had trouble confirming the payment, it took 3 days to confirm a Bank Transfer!! Ok then they said payment is confirmed after calling them 3 times a day. Next i asked them to provide me the tracking no. for shipment, they take 2 days and several calls to provide me that.
> NEXT the tracking id doesn't work, the website says it doesn't exist. I call them back and they say "Yes Yes we are looking into the matter, we will call you back" I have to hear this same dialogue everytime i call, but they never call me back. Then when i call them, they say we have sent you a mail check it, but the fact is that i never receive any of their mail other than the initial system generated mails. This has happened several times. Which mail are they talking about? E-mail or post mail??
> ...



Spoke to someone from mediahome. He is looking into it.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 5, 2011)

Avoid Lynx-india for one. Pay the 200 rs more somewhere else and keep ur sanity in check.


----------



## pra85 (Apr 9, 2011)

does any one knows of techshop.in and bitfang.com 
plz tell abt your experience with them


----------



## sparx (Apr 9, 2011)

I received the DeathAdder yesterday, they din't send the mousepad as they said its not in stock currently and will send it later, but i had confirmed with them if the mouse pad was available before placing the order. 

Even though they sent me the mouse, they din't pack in a proper Invoice, just the rip off from the purchase order webpage on their portal, thats not a proper invoice AFAIK.

I am regretting the decision to buy from MediaHome, they just suck.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 9, 2011)

the IT Bazaar
bought huawei modem... good experience

smc international
bought a CM laptop cooler... good experience here , too


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Very Good thread.

I have dealth with Flipkart.com . Good collection of books especially for Sports fans . They can take Crossword for a toss anyday . Also , The delievery was on time.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2011)

I purchased few times from Flipkart and Ebay, both are good. I recommend buying from Flipkart, they are good.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2011)

Flipkart customer care is good.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 3, 2011)

pra85 said:


> does any one knows of techshop.in and bitfang.com
> plz tell abt your experience with them



I got a few corsair pen drives from techshop.in.

Great packing, timely delivery.. dint have to use their Customer Care, so cant comment on it.
Overall a good experience.


----------



## baiju (May 4, 2011)

Delta peripherals

bought a creative xfi 5.1 usb sound card. The service was very prompt. They couriered the item the very next day i placed my order through professional couriers. The courier company was very disappointing as they returned the item to the seller without contacting me. However delta peripherals sent the item back to me the same day through dtdc and delivered to me in 3 days. Overall good service.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

1. Name & type of product (including model no.): WD My Book Essentials 1TB and logitech wireless combo
2. The Site from where you purchased the product: TheITDepot
3. Price. Is it the best price ? (Better than other sites + market shops): No, pricing compared to other online sites is not very good but they offer payment by credit card so ordered it from them.
4. Rate packaging quality (out of 10): 100(not a typo, its excessive. It took me half an hour to unpack but you can be assured that your product will be safe)
5. Rate shipping quality (speed + service) (out of 10): 7 (Pretty much OK. Had to get my order from the post office myself instead of having it delivered to my home)
6. Did you have any problem with the product ? (Damaged, not working, not as described, etc.) If yes, how was it handled at the customer support.:The adapter for the HDD burnt out for no apparent reason but got it repaired from local person for Rs50 
7. Overall satisfaction (Out of 10): 7
8. Additional Remarks (If any): Shipping rates and product costs are high as compared to other websites

1. Name & type of product (including model no.): Books
2. The Site from where you purchased the product: Homeshop18.com
3. Price. Is it the best price ? (Better than other sites + market shops): Much better. The best price for books that I had ever seen. Better than retailers and even World Book Fair dealers.
4. Rate packaging quality (out of 10): 8. Pretty good.
5. Rate shipping quality (speed + service) (out of 10): 10. Very fast. I ordered books with three days shipping time and they reached me by the third day through courier.
6. Did you have any problem with the product ?: (Damaged, not working, not as described, etc.) If yes, how was it handled at the customer support.: No problems.
7. Overall satisfaction (Out of 10): 10
8. Additional Remarks (If any) Best price for books and other appliances since there is no middleman. I got a book which was as World Book Fair at 425 for Rs 325.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Name of Product : Seagate 500Gb Go Flex .
Site : Letsbuy
Price : 2.3K Got it after applying coupon .
Rate Packaging quality : 10/10
Rate Shipping Quality : 5 days if you exclude weekends ! Gave office address !
Problems : None
Additional Remarks : They dont work on weekends so tracking number and Order process dont work on that day. Rest , They are a little poor with products not in stock.


----------



## techooze (Jun 17, 2011)

theitbazaar is a nice one too. got a 4gb pendrive at lower than market price


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 26, 2011)

Name of Product : Sapphire HD 4670 512 MB DDR3
Site : Techshop.in
Price : 4.86K with shipping charges. Bought  on 28th Nov '2009.
Packaging quality : 8/10
Shipping Quality :  7 days by DTDC ~ i gave them extra charges for Air, and they send me by Road.. very dissapointed..
RMA Problems  : 5/10 GPU didnt work after 2 month, sent for RMA, RMA is very bad, sent a new card with defective VRAM, sent again for RMA, got an old card. Wasted 3 months.
Remarks : Late shipping, overpriced, poor RMA, good customer service..50/50 recommended.


Name of Product : Razer Deathadder + Mousepad + Corsair CX400
Site: theitwares.in
Price : Total 5.5k
Packaging quality : 9/10
Shipping : within 4 days, fast shipping by DTDC AIR, but DTDC didn't delivered it to home.. DTDC needs to be improved on this.
Remarks : Good customer service, good experience so far.. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 27, 2011)

Flirkart.com is good for me.I have ordered plenty of books from them.Excellent packaging and fast shipping.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 23, 2011)

It would have been better if some admin formatted the threads showing bad experiences in some other color so that we could be aware of them. That too is important, isnt it ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 23, 2011)

Name of Product : Seagate Desktop 2TB
Site : Letsbuy
Price : 4K Got it after applying coupon .
Rate Packaging quality : 10/10
Rate Shipping Quality : 2 days
Problems : None
Additional Remarks : Ordered Sunday morning got it on Tuesday Afternoon .


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 23, 2011)

I have dealt with the following websites till now :

SMC International (SMC international)

Good prices, good shipping and good ASS  



Intel Server Builder (Intel Server Builder - The one stop shop for Enterprise and SOHO solutions)

Good prices (spcly intel products as the name suggests ), Fast shipping, Good After Sales (as per their commitment regarding Intel products)


Ebay (eBay India - Online Shopping Mall: Free Auctions, Shop/Buy/Sell Mobiles, Cameras, Apparel, Computers, Bollywood Clothes & Indian Products)

Good for discounted prices by using coupons, wider variety of stuff, No ASS (direct manufacturer in most cases)


Flipkart (Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories)

Good prices, Good Support, Not bad Shipping time.


Letsbuy (Online Shopping - Buy Mobile Phones, Cameras, Laptops @ Lowest Price - Letsbuy.com)

Good prices (using coupons ), Fast Shipping, COD available. 


Sites not recommended (on the basis of incidents i have seen at forums or with friends ):

www.lynx-india.com


----------

